# Banrot concentration



## emydura (Feb 16, 2019)

Can someone tell me what concentration I should mix the fungicide banrot at? That is, how much powder per litre?

Cheers


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 19, 2019)

I use a rounded teaspoon per 9litres.


----------



## emydura (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks Mike.

That is a lot of fungicide you are using. Are you using it on your whole collection as a preventative?

Maybe that is what I should have done. Yesterday, I found my lowii 'GrandMaster' x 'Red Delight' with rot. The plant is a write-off. It is totally rotted. It had been growing so well. It had a new growth and I was expecting it to flower this year. I'm pretty gutted. Growing Paphs can be so frustrating. Years of work down the drain.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 20, 2019)

I lost exactly the same plant last year. Bang. Dead. I now hang all the lowiis.
If you work out the concentration from the product info a teaspoon is about right.
Brad and I have had a few rot problems. I think its worse after a really hot spell. Running fans 27/7 at present. Have used the fungicides regularly but not for a few weeks.


----------



## emydura (Feb 26, 2019)

Summer is definately the worst time for rots. I have another similar lowii (GM x New Horizon) that is growing very well. I have that one in a basket. I'll make sure I keep it an area with good air movement.

Brad said he uses 5g per litre for Banrot. There were no instructions on the package I received and there doesn't seem much on the internet.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 26, 2019)

there is product info available 
https://fernland.com.au/media//esync/742a0fa3a3b200ac8f636ffa615fb1a8/Label - Banrot 400WP.pdf

400-800g/1000l


----------



## emydura (Feb 28, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> there is product info available
> https://fernland.com.au/media//esync/742a0fa3a3b200ac8f636ffa615fb1a8/Label - Banrot 400WP.pdf
> 
> 400-800g/1000l



So 0.4-0.8 g per litre. That is a lot less than 5 grams Brad was using. He did say it was a high concentration although he had no problems with this.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 1, 2019)

thats why I use 2 teaspoons/9l


----------

